# Paddywack & Pizzles



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Are these a healthy chew to give? 

Lucky is raw fed and I feed her a variety of bones (sternum, ribs, spine etc) but I want something that doesn't count as a meal, something that can be given as a healthy chewy treat/snack occasionally. 

Thanks


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I like giving Kes hooves, filled or empty, they last for ages


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

hi,

i give snoopy pizzles, under supervision, and he loves them, and they last ages. i have to be a bit careful when they get short enough to swallow, he has thrown up pieces as big as my thumb and he's only a beagle... 

i gave him some paddywack, when he was younger and it splintered horribly, so i am not giving that again. i know lots of people who do, though, so maybe i just had a bad batch.


----------



## rawdogs (Nov 27, 2008)

I give my two dried tripe sticks,puffed jerky,and dried pigs ears,keeps them busy for a while


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Chester loves the pizzles, he has never finished one yet  and tripe sticks

They also have pork strips and paddywacks

Gave Mavis a pigs trotter a few years back, I wasn't that keen ..she was though , but I couldn't settle while she was eating it.

Just ordered some dried chicken feet to try also.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

sopott said:


> i gave him some paddywack, when he was younger and it splintered horribly, so i am not giving that again. i know lots of people who do, though, so maybe i just had a bad batch.


Same here, the first and last time I bought some paddywack a few years ago it splintered into very sharp pieces. Wouldn't ever get it again.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine get pizzle... I used to get paddywack but neither of them are too keen on it so I just stopped getting it. Zooplus is my best friend when it comes to treats, they do loads of healthy treats  my two are also raw fed and I like to steer clear of treats with additives etc, so I stick to the natural ones.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

wow I wish Jess took that long to chew stuff!
Paddywack she just crunches through rather than chewing, takes less than 2 or 3 mins for a big bit, pizzles she can devour in 5 mins and a full hoof will take 15mins if she's paying attention to it!

The only thing I have found that she can't gobble is antler, 8" of antler lasts about 5 days.

I also get dried cows ears for her, she loves them but again gone in about 5 mins.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 

Got her an antos hedgehog yesterday which she likes but I wasn't sure myself. Looks a bit bright and colourful (are they 100% natural ) the man in the pet shop said they were?

I'm going to order her a pizzle next


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I got ours an anto chew each at xmas and we had bright orange runny poos for days!!

mine have zooplus treats, they like the bee neck sinews theyre like paddywack but dont splinter, the cows ears and i have bought beef scalp.. the pieces are really big like 15-20cm and 3-4 inches wide, theyre really hard havent given them any yet, they have good reviews on lasting a long time.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Think I'll avoid the paddywack and antos chews then. 

I really need to get a dehydrator to make my own


----------

